# Preventing paint scratches with Yakima roof rack



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

I bought used Yakima towers which don't have any padding on the hooks. I don't want to scrape any paint off above the doors and am looking for alternatives to cover the hooks. I used a pretty ghetto method of duct tape but that doesn't look like a good idea with the paint. Does anyone have any other not so ghetto solutions other than contacting Yakima?


----------



## Blind (Apr 5, 2011)

just wrap it with road bike grip tape, or an old tube.

grip tape would be a few bucks for enough to do a lot of hooks

Nashbar Deluxe Handlebar Tape - Handlebar Tape


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Clear paint protection film, like the kind that installers put on the front clips of cars. The trick would be to find it in a small batch. I am bored at work, looking for a link...

The reason I recommend the protection film is because it's a lot thinner than like bar tape or something, which means the clamps have a better grip on the car.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Here, get 4 square feet and go to town:

XPEL Technologies Corp.: Paint & Headlamp Protection Material By The Foot


----------



## dnlwthrn (Jan 26, 2006)

I got a container of Plasti-dip from the local hardware store and used that. No problems whatsoever in 2 years on the car. Now that I'm switching vehicles, I have to get different clips and will be doing the same. You'll want to do multiple coats of the stuff to build up some thickness, but its MUCH better than the little sticker things that come with the clips.

Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Plasti Dip Protective Coating Products | Rubber Dip Coating


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Did you actually dip it into the PlastiDip or did you spray it?


----------



## Inuitbiker (Mar 18, 2011)

PPF. paint protection film as suggested by XJaredX. Its pretty simple to use and there are tons of applicaton videos on Youtube.

Goto ebay and search for it. Make sure its at least 8mm thick. Brands are 3M, Venture, etc. Make sure to avoid the ebay seller from Lowell, Mass. He takes forever to ship because he runs out quickly.

Good luck. Hope this helps.


----------



## Bikeman09 (Sep 19, 2013)

U wrapnin nylon rope


----------

